
Ask HN: Should I learn how to program, or come up with an idea first? - LeicesterCity
I&#x27;m only interested in programming as a tool to execute and make tangible my entrepreneurial ideas. If I don&#x27;t have an idea, is it worth it to learn programming? Or should I first come up with an idea, then learn programming?<p>Thanks HN.
======
wmaiouiru
I would do both simultaneously and partner with someone that has experience
programming and give you feedback on the idea and your programming.

Starting to learn programming from scratch would be a little bit difficult
since there are so much to learn. Having an idea in mind would be your
compass. Given that big picture idea, having someone to guide you to learn the
area to help solve piece of the puzzle would save you lots of time. Depending
on your idea, what you learn in programming might be quite different.

------
victorhugo31337
If you're only interested in programming because of entrepreneurial ideas, you
will be a crap programmer.

~~~
tmaly
I second this. You have to have some passion to be a good programmer. You are
better off hiring someone.

------
dragonwriter
> I'm only interested in programming as a tool to execute and make tangible my
> entrepreneurial ideas.

In that case, you need to have a specific entrepreneurial idea before you can
advocate whether learning programming is a useful course for you to execute on
it and make it tangible. Depending on what your entrepreneurial idea is, that
may or may not be the case.

------
herbst
I agree that having something you want to create helps to speed up the
learning process, but also you will most likely not create something very
good. So the right answer probably is learn programming by doing some rather
basic ideas until you feel comfortable enough to create something big, until
then just collect your ideas.

